# CPU-Z bei HWBOT einstellen



## Ü50 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich möchte gerne mal CPU-Z bei HWBOT einstellen, ein Screen mit CPU-Z reicht ja nicht aus. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wie das mit Vali. gemacht wird. Könnte mir das mal jemand erklären?

Für wPrime wurde das ja schon mal von Roman sehr gut erklärt. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html


----------



## Thunderstom (6. Mai 2010)

im cpu-z gibt es ein knopf unten validation


----------



## zcei (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn du das CPU-Z Fenster im Vordergrund hast (aktiv) dann drück F7. Dann wird eine cvf Datei angelegt im CPU-Z Ordner die so aussieht: cpuz-xxxx.cvf wobei xxx deinem MHz Takt entspricht.

Jetzt gehtst du auf CPU-Z Validator 3.00 und gibst da deine DAten und die cvf ein.
Klick auf submit.
Wenn oben links das Feld nicht rot ist (also orange oder grün) dann kopier den Link in der Adresszeile.
Wenn das rot ist, war deine Vali nicht gültig, dann musst du erneut so hoch takten und nochmal F7 drücken.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Mai 2010)

@Ü50

Wenn ich heute Abend Zeit finde mach ich dir ein How-to zu 

so es ist dann online 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/100336-info-cpu-z-validation-fuer-hwbot.html

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
mit dem SYS bin ich nicht Internet.


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2010)

Hey,

jo ist doch egal  Deshalb speicherst die .cvf auf einem USB Stick und lädst sie später von einem anderen System aus hoch.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Mai 2010)

Ach sooo geht das


----------

